# After Effects Sandwind



## Webesek (3. März 2012)

Hallo Leute

habe mal ne kurze frage habe eben dieses Video gesehen und die Animation gefällt mir total.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j3vE9MMRRVU

Meine frage ist ob die Erstellung der Animation in AE möglich wäre und was ich dafür benötige..?

Vor allem stell ich mir die frage wie ich diese Abgrenzung hinbekommen soll was so aussieht wie ein Boden.

LG

Bilal


----------



## Karanja (31. März 2012)

Der Sandeffekt wurde mit einem 3D Programm gemacht. Hat er auch bei seiner Beschreibung geschrieben.  Ich denke er hat 3D Max und Thinking Particles (ParticleFlow) benutzt.
Und ja die animation ist in AE so möglich.
Du brauchst die Partikel als Film oder besser noch in Einzelbilder mit Alpha Kanal, die Schriftart Helvetica für den Schriftzug.
Für die spiegelung am Boden wird dir dieses tutorial sicher weiter helfen können:

http://aftereffects-screencast.de/blog/aftereffects-ep21-3d-spiegelungen/


----------

